# GTR Lap Times at Brands Hatch... What's yours?



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

For the sake of good hearted banter between the different types of GTR I thought it'd be good to see if anyone wants to join in on this.
Similar to the MSV 'How Fast' events at Bedford that exclude most of us due to the strict noise policy we could have an unofficial GTROC version at Brands.

Just to point out timing isn't allowed on most track days and should only be done with in-car video after the event.

There are a few R32's that might be up for this and hopefully some R35's will want to join too... As well as all the other ones 

To kick things off:

Car: R32 GTR
Weight: full/1496kg
Tyres: Federal RS-R
Power: [email protected]
Conditions: dry
Time: 52.8 seconds 

Video:
(not the 52 sec lap - "just" a 53.1)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJPHtxRa3KU


Bring on the banter!!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I got black flagged twice in one day but ignored the last one as I was on a quick one. My R35 GT-R was well over the noise limit so only managed a few laps, most of which were baulked by other cars.

A quick lap around Brands Indy circuit in a R35 GT-R is down to the right entry into Paddock Hill bend after late braking down the straight with the VDC off, then putting into R mode at Druids and keeping in that set up until Paddock Hill bend again. If you keep it in R mode, the car will not give a clean exit on full throttle up Hailwood Hill so you have to be ready for the switching off and on mode. Be as brave as you can going through Graham Hill bend and be flat along Cooper Straight and virtually straight line Surtees taking as much rumble strip as you dare, then hard onto the brakes (left foot if you can) into McLaren and feed the power in quickly as possible entering Clearways all the way back to Paddock Hill at full throttle etc. Also, try and take advantage of the slope that points downhill towards the pit wall before going high under hard braking into Paddock.

The car needs to be set up quite aggressively for good turn in as you don't want to wash out too much at Druids and remember that your O/S tyres will always be a lot cooler than your N/S so Graham Hill bend frequently catches you out after the heat generated at Paddock and Druids. 

Although the circuit is very short it is quite technical and any lap that requires you to go off line because of slower or faster cars will penalise you considerably. 

Car: R35 GT-R
Weight: heavy (about1800kg)
Tyres: Toyo R888
Power: Only Iain Litchfield knows but circa 600bhp
Suspension: Full Litchfield modified
Conditions: Dry and cool
Time: On V-Box. Let you guess what the 'Smirfmobile' did


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Would love to see the vid!!!! 

Great write up of the lap :clap:

I'd guess at 51 secs?? Or less maybe??

I went out for the first time in a properly driven stage 1 R35 at Brands 'only' running Michellin Sport Super tyres and it was incredibly fast. Easily quicker than my 32.. 

I don't understand why the R35's aren't winning more races?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, thought you said the 52 second time was some guy's opinion who was watching?
Is there any evidence to keep people happy who will be trying to beat it?


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I will let you know in a couple of weeks Sam,I'm booked on the 21st December,anyone else booked on yet?

Only £89 all day


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul - enjoy it on the 21 st, I'm away that day but make sure you take your slicks and give the 35's something to think about !  ..... Nurburgringgtr's 35 is stupidly fast making mine look slow! 

Richard - nothing official, just someone with a stopwatch. It did a couple of 52's, one after the other - the guy took a screen shot of the results and texted them to me while I was waiting for the AA


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

How does 51-53 seconds compare to something like a BTCC touring car?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Now I have my winter upgrades fitted I'll join this after 1st track day next year


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

BTCC qualifying laps are about 48 sec


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy - great to hear!! This thread was your idea - was hoping you'd be up for this! So brakes all done now - you got the AP's?

51-53 secs is a great time.. The only decent reference point I have for any GTR is Steve Sutcliffe doing a 53.96 in the 2013 GTR. Vid below:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIX6odIO06M


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve Sutcliffe is a great driver and his time was really representative of a standard car with standard brakes and standard suspension. He is also being quite cautious of taking too much rumble strip and tends to 'showboat' a bit which will add some time on.

With a good set of Toyo 888's and the Litchfield suspension and stage 4, I think at least 3 or 4 seconds could be found under the right conditions.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Tommy - great to hear!! This thread was your idea - was hoping you'd be up for this! So brakes all done now - you got the AP's?
> 
> 51-53 secs is a great time.. The only decent reference point I have for any GTR is Steve Sutcliffe doing a 53.96 in the 2013 GTR. Vid below:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIX6odIO06M


Yep AP 6 pots fitted a nice new set of Yokohama A-048R on my new 18x10 track wheels so looking good  I won't be anywhere near that pace for awhile lol but am looking forward to trying, as a comparison my mate does 51s round there in his 800kg 250bhp pug 205 !!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Yep AP 6 pots fitted a nice new set of Yokohama A-048R on my new 18x10 track wheels so looking good  I won't be anywhere near that pace for awhile lol but am looking forward to trying, as a comparison my mate does 51s round there in his 800kg 250bhp pug 205 !!


Awesome! You'll be flying with those brakes and tyres and won't have any noise issues using full boost  keep me posted when you go and if I'm free I'll come along - would love to see what 600bhp feels like!!!! 
Your mates 205 must be fantastic fun - guessing it did that time on slicks? 
Love very quick hot hatches, I spend most of my time on track hunting down posh exotics.. Being past by quick nova's, 205's etc always makes me laugh!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Yer he's on slicks he's got a sequential going in over Xmas and some more power he's hoping for 49's ;-)


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I will prob be out march time but will be looking to put together a list of track days early jan


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Moved this thread as it doesn't belong in the events section!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Kriss - thanks mate by no correct forum to put it in! Now in skyline forum but R35's put in the best times!!!! 

Tom - would love to see your mates 205! I used to have one.. Went very sideways! 
Will keep in touch but let me know your track day diary beer diary too


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Darrens best lap on slicks is 48.6


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

RKTuning said:


> Darrens best lap on slicks is 48.6


:bowdown1:

Didn't yours do a 40 something?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

RKTuning said:


> Darrens best lap on slicks is 48.6


How did it go Thursday ??


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Kriss - thanks mate by no correct forum to put it in! Now in skyline forum but R35's put in the best times!!!!
> 
> Tom - would love to see your mates 205! I used to have one.. Went very sideways!
> Will keep in touch but let me know your track day diary beer diary too


He races in the same championship as Darren so spend a lot of time at brands, should be good next year with Darren back out ! Beer diary is nearly every night at the mo lol if your anywhere near the city give me a shout


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

git-r said:


> Kriss - thanks mate by no correct forum to put it in! Now in skyline forum but R35's put in the best times!!!!
> 
> Tom - would love to see your mates 205! I used to have one.. Went very sideways!
> Will keep in touch but let me know your track day diary beer diary too


OT I still own a 205 turbo technics 210 bhp lol. Used to have loads of fun in it. Been dry stored in my workshop for 10yrs. Last had it out in car park about a year ago, still makes me giggle.
My mate has a 600+bhp 205gti now that thing really is a giggle.
Cracking little cars lol

Some quick times being posted.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

car killer said:


> OT I still own a 205 turbo technics 210 bhp lol. Used to have loads of fun in it. Been dry stored in my workshop for 10yrs. Last had it out in car park about a year ago, still makes me giggle.
> My mate has a 600+bhp 205gti now that thing really is a giggle.
> Cracking little cars lol
> 
> Some quick times being posted.


Agreed. 205's make fantastic track cars, especially after a little power upgrade and further weight reduction (like they NEED that!!). Remember a 16V 205GTI that used to frequent Knockhill Hot Hatch Days...was frighteningly quick around the circuit and shamed many a car that, on paper, should have given it a spanking!!

TT


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

car killer said:


> OT I still own a 205 turbo technics 210 bhp lol. Used to have loads of fun in it. Been dry stored in my workshop for 10yrs. Last had it out in car park about a year ago, still makes me giggle.
> My mate has a 600+bhp 205gti now that thing really is a giggle.
> Cracking little cars lol
> 
> Some quick times being posted.


There was a red cossie powered one doing the rounds a few years ago not that one is it?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Sam have you seen this site:

Brands Hatch (Indy Circuit) lap records - FastestLaps.com


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> He races in the same championship as Darren so spend a lot of time at brands, should be good next year with Darren back out ! Beer diary is nearly every night at the mo lol if your anywhere near the city give me a shout


Excellent on both fronts! 
I remember going to see them race at brands - awesome to watch!! 
Always up for beer!! Will let you know when


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

TT I used to take my 205 round Knockhil - I was probably about the slowest car there though!! 

Alex - yeah seen that. Some of those times are old and from a slightly different track but still good reference


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Car killer - any pics?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

git-r said:


> TT I used to take my 205 round Knockhil - I was probably about the slowest car there though!!


LOL...the one I used to see was a true rocket-ship! . Used to make me smile, especially seeing as I was a Peugeot techie back then!!


TT


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Any news on your car Sam?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Not yet Brian.. They haven't had time to look at it yet but it's booked in for tomorrow... Hoping it will be a quick fix


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Lets hope its only the clutch.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Brian


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

What's your best time on your lap timer Sam, rather than relying on the speed of someone's finger on a stopwatch? 

I'm sure it's not much different, but a good proven time for others to aim for.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sure thing Richard 

Best time on lap timer was 53.02 but not sure if that's accurate either!

Am sure you won't have a problem beating my time, it's Tommy's we need to worry about! A048's, ap 6pots and 600bhp is going to be quick!!!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Sams gonna have a lot of chasers next year lol ;-)


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Sure thing Richard
> 
> Best time on lap timer was 53.02 but not sure if that's accurate either!
> 
> Am sure you won't have a problem beating my time, it's Tommy's we need to worry about! A048's, ap 6pots and 600bhp is going to be quick!!!


Lol I gotta learn to drive it first!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Sure thing Richard
> 
> Best time on lap timer was 53.02 but not sure if that's accurate either!
> 
> Am sure you won't have a problem beating my time, it's Tommy's we need to worry about! A048's, ap 6pots and 600bhp is going to be quick!!!


Accurate enough for me Sam. 

I'm sure that's quicker than I was in my R35 on the non-run flat MPSS tyres.

Just nice if times come from a known source, Will keep my V box in the R32 just on the off chance...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> Lol I gotta learn to drive it first!!!


OK, We'll give you half a day.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Accurate enough for me Sam.
> 
> I'm sure that's quicker than I was in my R35 on the non-run flat MPSS tyres.
> 
> Just nice if times come from a known source, Will keep my V box in the R32 just on the off chance...


Judging by the way you were throwing your YETI around, I would be surprised if you weren't close to a low 54 or even a high 53 second lap.

I do have a record of that one flying lap I did when I got banned for noise and I am really quite pleased with it having seen some of the times posted. I reckon you would have been close to the Smirfmobile had you kept the Bananamobile


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Judging by the way you were throwing your YETI around, I would be surprised if you weren't close to a low 54 or even a high 53 second lap.
> 
> I do have a record of that one flying lap I did when I got banned for noise and I am really quite pleased with it having seen some of the times posted. I reckon you would have been close to the Smirfmobile had you kept the Bananamobile


I think I dipped under the minute possibly in the Yeti, which I was more than happy with given it's stock road tyres, soft roader ride height and diesel pace which was rather pedestrian on the main straight! :chuckle:

Looking forward to comparing the R32 and the Citigo when it's done.
I suspect they won't be more than a second or two apart.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CHASE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Tommy - as Richard says... An afternoon is enough time

Paul is going to be seriously quick.. over 600 bhp and slicks.... 21st dec next results will come in ... so long as he can get a clear lap this will definitely be one for the skylines:smokin::smokin::smokin:

Richard - can't believe you did a sub 1 min lap in your yeti.. that puts some of the stock hatch cars to shame!!!1  oh and BTW you're going to have to get some good tyres!!!

How cool would it be if we could find a date when we're all free???


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Open pit lane at Brands Dec 20 -£69 all day!!! 

When you think they charge well over 200 for a day in the summer this is a massive bargain.. Msv are running it too so shouldn't be too overcrowded. 

If only I was here


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Im missing out on all the fun here.. bugger! Need to push on and get my R32 completed.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Im missing out on all the fun here.. bugger! Need to push on and get my R32 completed.



:clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

You lot still having fun doing track days  One day i might be able to come back.

A 125 gearbox kart can do brands in 49secs. Not allowed there any more though as 2 people died on paddock otherwise i would love to come down there and see what i could do in mine. haha


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there a track day at Brands on the 21st Dec?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Madden said:


> You lot still having fun doing track days  One day i might be able to come back.
> 
> A 125 gearbox kart can do brands in 49secs. Not allowed there any more though as 2 people died on paddock otherwise i would love to come down there and see what i could do in mine. haha


Gearbox karts are stupidly fast! do you race them?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Happy new year all 

So, just to keep you all updated there's a track day at brands this Saturday 18th and again in a couple of weeks on sun 26 + mon 27..

I'll be going on Saturday but sadly not in my 32   

Will be trying to see what lap time I can get from my standard e46 m3 though hoping it'll be wet though!! 

Paul - how did you get on at brands in dec 21st? I think it was wet ...

Some reference times from time attack 2013 (I think it was dry)

POSITION
NAME
CAR
LAP TIME
POINTS
1
Jason Ogg
Subaru Impreza – RA Motorsport
52.774
50
2
Dave Coe
Subaru Impreza STI
53.060
40
3
Paul Martin
Subaru Impreza – Bright Green Detailing
53.468
OHW
4
Lee Bullen
Subaru Impreza – SD Motorsport
53.532
30
5
Damien Bradley
Subaru Legacy
53.563
OHW
6
Matthew Lawson
Mitsubishi Evo – Wallace Performance
53.636
OHW
7
Gary Searl
Mitsubishi Evo – GMS Design
54.046
20
8
Chris Bennett
Subaru Impreza – SD Motorsport
54.457
10
9
Andy Grady
Subaru Impreza – RA Motorsport
56.432
OHW
10
Mark Flook
Mitsubishi GTO – Eurospec
56.561
OHW
11
Stephen Moore
Mitsubishi Evo
57.191
OHW


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Sam,

I did rubbish p##sed down all day,running Toyo r1r's,not too bad down back straight but coming out of last corner onto main straight just couldn't get power down,eventually when fully straight in 4th could I give it some and still getting wheelspin:chuckle:

I was running around 72 seconds:runaway: absolute pants.

Would like to come down on 18th,I will see.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be up for a weekday when you do one Sam.
Not Fridays though.

Even if my R32 isn't done.
Got something else I can use that's also quite good in the wet.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I've been eyeing up the 18th 

Wonder how busy/wet it will be? I'm assuming its not already fully booked up.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AlexJ said:


> I've been eyeing up the 18th
> 
> Wonder how busy/wet it will be? I'm assuming its not already fully booked up.


It's still got spaces.

Sat 18th and Mon 27th are general car days.
Sun 26th is road cars only, so no racers testing.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul, yeah I was thinking about you when I saw the forecast - bugger but must have been a lot of fun in the wet with 700bhp   

Richard - would be amazing to see your car if it's finished! Any news?? 

Alex - yeah do it!!!! Have you done brands yet in your 32? 

No idea what's going to happen with mine.. Getting impatient


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tempted to come down for a chat if there are a few of you going down.

Sam, have you gone the Getrag route??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Richard - would be amazing to see your car if it's finished! Any news??


Waiting on a few parts.
Should be done in the next 3 or 4 weeks I hope.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - would be great to see you always welcome for a spin in zie BMW 
Still no idea about what to do with the box.. Will try calling abbey today for some advice - think they're really busy.. 

Richard - we're all just as excited as you are!!! I really can't wait to see it - not long


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Mark - would be great to see you always welcome for a spin in zie BMW
> Still no idea about what to do with the box.. Will try calling abbey today for some advice - think they're really busy..
> 
> Richard - we're all just as excited as you are!!! I really can't wait to see it - not long


But the whole point is to keep it looking stock.
So it's not that exciting...

Ron is under "no engine bling" instructions. :chuckle:


Oh and Abbey have replied on your "R32 pics" thread.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Would love to come but car is at Litchfield's being prepared for the 2014 season.

Looks like it may be there a little while:nervous:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Would love to come but car is at Litchfield's being prepared for the 2014 season.
> 
> Looks like it may be there a little while:nervous:


Quieter exhaust?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Quieter exhaust?


That has already been done and proved to be very successful at Bedford. Full Litchfield 102mm with downpipes and silenced Y pipe which maxed out at just under 100db.

The car is being 'refreshed' and tailored for the use (abuse) I give it


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!! Trackday in spring then everyone


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard - what you mean you're not going for neons? - I thought you were a man of taste...  bling-a-ding-dong!! 

Maybe I should have put "can't wait to experience it"...  

Mark - you have the patients of a saint! 

Nurburgringgtr - can't wait to 'see' yours in action...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

More like no money left!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I hear you on that one my friend... You think this is something that's caught when purchasing a skyline?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> That has already been done and proved to be very successful at Bedford. Full Litchfield 102mm with downpipes and silenced Y pipe which maxed out at just under 100db.
> 
> The car is being 'refreshed' and tailored for the use (abuse) I give it


Impressive considering most stricter track days are 98 db.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Looking like rain on sat................. fingers crossed:smokin:
Anyone else going to make it?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I've booked it with the wife but not with MSV yet, still waiting on the weather. I've had enough slippery days this last year I think....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

-unfortunately looking like it's going to be rain 
.. I'd make use of the pass from the wife tho


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm aiming for snetterton on the 9th of March for first one of the year for me, it's a sunday and the 300 for 149 if any one else fancys it ??


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> -unfortunately looking like it's going to be rain
> .. I'd make use of the pass from the wife tho


Typical; the forecast for Sat is drying up and now their fully booked! I've emailed to go on the reserves.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> I'm aiming for snetterton on the 9th of March for first one of the year for me, it's a sunday and the 300 for 149 if any one else fancys it ??


Sounds tempting; it's a "road car" day though and I'm not sure if I'll struggle with a car with no interior and a cage.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AlexJ said:


> Sounds tempting; it's a "road car" day though and I'm not sure if I'll struggle with a car with no interior and a cage.


Road car means you have to drive it there I believe.

That's all.
So MOT and tax.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy - I'm currently free for the 9 March:clap::clap: fingers crossed will stay this way... Your car looks awesome with those wheels and bakes btw:clap:

Alex - I haven't booked either but will still turn up.. never failed to get on before touch wood and it's much cheaper.. I'll help all I can to try and get you on too of course are you far from Brands?

Also check the terms for 'road cars'.. I'm almost certain you'll be fine for any type of track day with your car/spec


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


My last visit to Brands Hatch., I did a 48.8, so I hope the next time we go I will manage a lot better time.


Regards Mark


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My last visit to Brands Hatch., I did a 48.8, so I hope the next time we go I will manage a lot better time.
> ...


I'm guessing you need a gap in the traffic for that kind of time! :chuckle:


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

CT17 said:


> I'm guessing you need a gap in the traffic for that kind of time! :chuckle:




Hi

Imo the car will go faster than that all day long without a problem. Under the circumstances I was under at Brands Hatch, in the last round of TimeAttack, when the car had a 3inch crack/split in the intercooler and was losing boost and my rear sub-frame had broken, the car was not handling very well at all and it was only when we got back to work and onto the ramp did we find the reason for this ie the sub-frame.






Regards Mark


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> Hi
> 
> Imo the car will go faster than that all day long without a problem. Under the circumstances I was under at Brands Hatch, in the last round of TimeAttack, when the car had a 3inch crack/split in the intercooler and was losing boost and my rear sub-frame had broken, the car was not handling very well at all and it was only when we got back to work and onto the ramp did we find the reason for this ie the sub-frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> MGT Racing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Last season BTCC did a 48.8 where as the Porsche Supercup cars did a 46.1. I doubt you will be able to get into the 46's. mid - late 47's should be possible.

http://tsl-timing.com/?loc=major&season=2013&series=BTCC&event=races


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Last season BTCC did a 48.8 where as the Porsche Supercup cars did a 46.1. I doubt you will be able to get into the 46's. mid - late 47's should be possible.
> 
> Timing Solutions Ltd Online Results Service




Hi


To be honest with you my goal is a 46s round Brands Hatch and I am very sure it will do it, we will see very soon when the car is back out:thumbsup:



Regards Mark


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Tommy - I'm currently free for the 9 March:clap::clap: fingers crossed will stay this way... Your car looks awesome with those wheels and bakes btw:clap:
> 
> Alex - I haven't booked either but will still turn up.. never failed to get on before touch wood and it's much cheaper.. I'll help all I can to try and get you on too of course are you far from Brands?
> 
> Also check the terms for 'road cars'.. I'm almost certain you'll be fine for any type of track day with your car/spec


They sent me an email this morning, I'm now booked the full day and a garage to keep out the rain 

Apparently a few spaces will go on the website this afternoon, if anyone else fancies it.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> TommyGTRLSX said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tommy
> ...


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> MGT Racing said:
> 
> 
> > It's def a nice feeling when you find the reason for problems on track ! What are you planning championship wise this year?? Also do you have any suspension set up guides you could share?
> ...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

My corner scales arrived on Tuesday. 
If anyone wants to pop by...


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

MGT Racing said:


> TommyGTRLSX said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tommy
> ...


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

CT17 said:


> My corner scales arrived on Tuesday.
> If anyone wants to pop by...


Great toy


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> MGT Racing said:
> 
> 
> > I have HSD mono pro and adjustable upper arms all round at the mo with a base set up of front camber -2.5 rear -1.5 front tow out .5 rear straight tyres are 048R brakes are AP 6 pot with DS 2500 pads just got caster to adjust now plus check all other settings after and corner weight. What caster would you suggest ?
> ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Make sure you also pay attention to rake which is the difference between front and rear. Got mine set to 10 mm at the moment and will see how it feels. Corner weighting the car is a must if you track it to get that balance and handling just right.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Make sure you also pay attention to rake which is the difference between front and rear. Got mine set to 10 mm at the moment and will see how it feels. Corner weighting the car is a must if you track it to get that balance and handling just right.


The SAU rake suggestion is; (measured from arch lip to centre of wheel)
front 350mm
rear 340mm 

Which translates to roughly what you've got I think FRRACER; 10mm nose down.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> TommyGTRLSX said:
> 
> 
> > afaik MGT run macpherson all round and very heavy springs, so I don't think not much is directly transferable from their car.
> ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> The SAU rake suggestion is; (measured from arch lip to centre of wheel)
> front 350mm
> rear 340mm
> 
> Which translates to roughly what you've got I think FRRACER; 10mm nose down.


With correct springs and damping you can go a bit more rake and get that nose down more.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

MGT Racing said:


> AlexJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AlexJ
> ...


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

AlexJ said:


> The SAU rake suggestion is; (measured from arch lip to centre of wheel)
> front 350mm
> rear 340mm
> 
> Which translates to roughly what you've got I think FRRACER; 10mm nose down.



ATM my rake is set at 345mm rear and 350 front so maybe a small adjustment needed, thanks for the info on caster  btw will i need any roll Center correction?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mark - MGT - please let us know when you're next at Brands.. would love to come and watch! 48 sec lap is incredible :bowdown1: If you get into the 46's even more so! Can you give us a vague description of spec?
Off topic - I'll let you know about the gearbox

Alex - see you tomorrow ... :squintdan

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> ATM my rake is set at 345mm rear and 350 front so maybe a small adjustment needed, thanks for the info on caster  btw will i need any roll Center correction?


That ride height isn't stupid low so the roll centre probably isn't too far out of whack. Of course if you are at the point where you need to worry about rollcenter correction you need to think about bump steer correction too. Once you have control of the roll centre and bump steer you can lower the c of g and reduce the weight transfer. I think those geo suggestions from sau are for cars using stock arms and pickup points - due to the regs of the series they run in. When you get into free series like TA anything goes.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

git-r said:


> Alex - see you tomorrow ... :squintdan
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


Yeah, looks almost dry now, feel free to share the garage i booked btw.

I'm a bit under prepared as it goes, the car is exactly as it was when i parked it up after getting back from silverstone a month ago!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Have a good time tomorrow lads ! Looking forward to the footage


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be popping along,not booked on though,see how it goes

See you in morning


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexJ said:


> Yeah, looks almost dry now, feel free to share the garage i booked btw.
> 
> I'm a bit under prepared as it goes, the car is exactly as it was when i parked it up after getting back from silverstone a month ago!


Thanks - will come and find you

Will try and get some chase footage of you and Paul... be warned it won't last very long - standard e46 brakes aren't up to much

Paul - how much boost will you run? 1.6 bar? Slicks too? It's going to be BLOOMIN quick!!:smokin:

Will be hassling you both for passenger rides.. 

Excellent


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got back from a fun day,morning damp and slippery,slight dry line forming before lunch,then no rain so afternoon sessions near full grip.

Excellent fun,took Sam out and I went out with Sam in his m3 he sure can throw it around:bowdown1:

I think he will have good footage later to post up:chuckle:

Nice also to meet Alex,hope you get your brakes sorted Alex.

See you all later
Paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fantastic day!!!!  

Massive thanks Paul and Alex for the passenger rides! 

Alex next time I'll get some footage and Paul downloading vids now 

Paul's 33 was bonkers fast - 8.5k revs and still pulling!! Looked and sounded amazing 

Alex's car going really well too...

My neck feels stiff! 

Did try to be kind to mine.... Didn't manage it though lol ... Thankfully tyres and brakes still in good shape 

Did some 57's with a passenger chasing the red e 46 - he had Ap 6 pots though - really good driver too...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul lol we posted at the same time! 

Yup footage will probably take a day or two but will look awesome fingers crossed - thought your car was going to set mine on fire! 
Lovely driving too, I felt completely relaxed even when we did take a slighter wider line at the hairpin:bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

vid uploading - Paul - it looks awesome:flame::flame::flame:

Will be live in 300mins lol


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Great day chaps  nice to meet you Paul and see Sam again, got in 100 laps I think, half and half wet and dry roughly.

I've driven enough wet in the last year and I don't think it's doing me any good tbh. By the end of the morning I was at least fairly comfortable with the total lack of grip but slow as hell.

Just quickly opened the log files and it looks like the best I managed I think was a 57.1 "continuous" lap i.e. not starting and ending at the S/F line. That was with Sam on board and taking it a little easy on my cracked discs. However I failed to plug the logger in for one of the dry sessions - so I'm claiming I went much faster than that when no one was looking


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad you had a dry day fellas ! Looking forward to the footage


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

A fairly clear lap on a nearly dry track:






I clearly have a long way to go. Good fun though.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nice!!!:smokin:

car looks like it handles really nicely too


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame I didn't make it down, 33gtr sounds a monster.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gagging to get mine down there when it's finished!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Blooper reel, some super slow mo oopsidaisies


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Gagging to get mine down there when it's finished!


me too! was still great fun with the e4 6 though fantastic race with the other e46:clap: 

Alex great vid - that MGF was spectacular - saw him spin at the hairpin then clearways withing he same couple of laps:chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Vids 

Paul and the firework! (I have some more footage - will post it once loaded)

Paul's Awesome 700bhp R33 GTR - YouTube

E46 vs e46 

E46 M3's @ Brands Hatch 18/1/14 - YouTube


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

33's got some grunt!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

480bhp and 44-45 sec laps at Brands

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBMvm-IF_8k

Chassis tuning, suspension and brakes is key, not so much BHP.


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Darren Bly DMN Brands GP Race 2 - YouTube

Darren Bly RK Tuning Brands Gp


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Frracer, tricky balance, as carrera cup is on slicks and would be rubbish road car, hence the laptimes! I want my gtr 32 to be good on the circuit and road, on r tyres, no cage and full interior, so no where as rigid as a caged car and comparatively heavy.

Sam's car is quick, but even he finds it a bit too hard on the road. Maybe the AST suspension will make his a better roadcar whilst still doing sub 53sec laps which I think is good for a 20+ year old roadcar even with 500 bhp.

Hopefully we can all get on track next year to see how different specs of 32s go, particularly with gtr35 brakes!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Great vid Sam,thought I was on top of the smoke issue:smokin:

But clearly not.

Looks like we may need a bit more mapping:chuckle:

Roll on the next one hopefully a bit warmer and fully dry,but I think that's a bit off yet

See you later,Paul.






git-r said:


> Vids
> 
> Paul and the firework! (I have some more footage - will post it once loaded)
> 
> ...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Porsche lap is another league! 

Darrens in car is ace too... watched him race at Brands before

Mark - yeah def my car is too hard for the road with the current susp.. Wouldn't mind really if it was a bit slower if the ride was nicer.. or would I??? 
Pauls car is way quicker than mine... The acceleration is like mine in second but in 4th... It's really stable/seems to handle well - certainly nothing like as edgy as mine and stops just like mine... 51's??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul - mine smokes like that - don't think it's anything to worry about

Will put another vid up once its loaded....

Did you get any times?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keeping the cylinders a bit cooler. 

Love the cheeky exhaust flame from the R33. :smokin:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Both the Porsche cup lap and Darren Bly's are illustrations of the wonders of sequential gearboxes.... next year.... maybe... worth seconds a lap I reckon.

Been looking more at my data, my friction circle plot is a horror show. I've got some training booked with CAT in Feb and I need it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AlexJ said:


> Both the Porsche cup lap and Darren Bly's are illustrations of the wonders of sequential gearboxes.... next year.... maybe... worth seconds a lap I reckon.
> 
> Been looking more at my data, my friction circle plot is a horror show. I've got some training booked with CAT in Feb and I need it.


Got a sequential box for my toy that'll be finished in 3 or 4 months.
Be interesting to see how it compares to a manual.

CAT are great. I went there for three and a half days in 2011.
Probably wouldn't hurt to have a refresher.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

CT17 said:


> Got a sequential box for my toy that'll be finished in 3 or 4 months.
> Be interesting to see how it compares to a manual.
> 
> CAT are great. I went there for three and a half days in 2011.
> Probably wouldn't hurt to have a refresher.


We were initially going to book with Don Palmer, but talking to Mark @ Abbey and with all the positive comments on here, we switched to CAT.


Just been comparing data between Sam's 53sec lap and my 57; bearing in mind ~80bhp difference and Sam's skills, a lot of the difference actually comes down to a)balls in paddock hill b)holding 3rd for the back half of the track.

Corner/Straight: Speed, Gear (Sam) - Speed, Gear (Alex) 
Brabham: 131, 4th - 120, 5th (how much did I lose by short shifting to 5th?)
Paddock: 73, 3rd - 63, 4th (I turn in from mid track, don't hit the apex or track out)
Dip: 102, 4th - 95, 4th
Druids: 41, 2nd - 44, 3rd (neither of us using the deep "track day" line)
Straight: 87, 3rd - 85, 3rd (2nd gear at Druids for Sam didn't make much difference)
Graham Hill: 57, 3rd - 56, 3rd (my car looks more composed through here)
Cooper: 103, 3rd - 90, 4th (again I short shift)
Surtees Left: 82, 3rd - 73, 4th (Sam's car looks twitchy through here)
Clearways: 53, 3rd - 50, 3rd (I was treating it as one long apex and Sam was making two and letting it run out to the edge in between them)

Bradham, Paddock, Copper and Surtees all +10mph


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Bit of data analysis geekery: 1.3 vector G through Graham Hill - won't get much more from the car there.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Had a quick look through my data,I didn't get one clear lap in due to the amount of slow traffic.

When I have time I will break some laps down to see if I can make up a guide.

I think it maybe around the 53's on what I have seen.

With track fully dry and the r888's on should be down into 51's I think as I wasn't using full limits of track.

Cheers Paul.





git-r said:


> Paul - mine smokes like that - don't think it's anything to worry about
> 
> Will put another vid up once its loaded....
> 
> Did you get any times?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Interesting breakdown from your run. Not bad at all considering Brands is Sam's second home now, he must have done over a 1000 laps at the track.

You just need to practice and you will soon be banging out 53 second laps. 

Why did you overlook Don Palmer he is one of the best driver coaches out there. 



AlexJ said:


> We were initially going to book with Don Palmer, but talking to Mark @ Abbey and with all the positive comments on here, we switched to CAT.
> 
> 
> Just been comparing data between Sam's 53sec lap and my 57; bearing in mind ~80bhp difference and Sam's skills, a lot of the difference actually comes down to a)balls in paddock hill b)holding 3rd for the back half of the track.
> ...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great data Alex. Always wondered the difference using 3rd and holding rather than 2nd and changing up had for Druids - appears nowt, so better to use the torque.

CT17 - Sequential box!! There will barley be an original part on your 32 by the time you've finished!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will be interesting to see comparitive data Alex. Will dig my Video Vbox out when the R32 is ready.

I tend to brake hard and late into Paddock and make up time there over other cars.
(I was overtaking regular petrol sports cars in my diesel Yeti out of Paddock)

Also into Graham Hill bend I tend to go brake hard and late and take a slightly later apex so I can get on the power a bit early.

The one place I've never been sure about is the next S bend and round Clearways.
I tend to go in late and deep, then come back to single apex clearways.

Any other options for the S bend and Clearways?


Vid here, showing lines I often take.






Sorry about the choice of car. opcorn: (GT-R was at RK Tuning)


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Interesting breakdown from your run. Not bad at all considering Brands is Sam's second home now, he must have done over a 1000 laps at the track.
> 
> You just need to practice and you will soon be banging out 53 second laps.
> 
> Why did you overlook Don Palmer he is one of the best driver coaches out there.


There are three of us from the 911 gang that I do track days with, the other two are much better and more experienced track drivers than me, but coming from different directions we all reached points where we need to build some confidence to play a bit more at the top of the slip angle curve. 

Personally when I feel the slip angle nosing over and the grip starting to fall away I instinctively go into spin recovery mode rather than driving through it. It's safe but feels ungainly and is slow of course. I'm much more comfortable moving the R32 around compared to the 911 but I guess there's still a few more degrees of slip angle to safely use of that I'm shying away from. And critically I feel like the more I drive on wet tracks the further away I'm getting.

Don Palmer, was our first choice, I think we'd even agreed a date, but over a month or two I spoke to a few racers and trackday-ers that had been with Don and CAT and a few others - they all agreed you'd learn a lot from Don but maybe more at this stage from CAT. So maybe Don is someone I'll go to in the future as it makes sense to get input in different styles and from different points of view.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

There is defo that too where you need to be able to push the car to its limit and that limit means you dancing there car with in the slip angle range that does not slow you down - this is called the edge. But a good coach will also teach you about brakes and how to rotate the car using the brakes mid corner setting the car up straight and getting the powe ron early.

As for CAT they may be fine for Track Day tuition, but I have not heard anyone in Motorsport rate them enough to teach up and coming racers or even experienced racers. Mark Hales and Rob Wilson who I know Rodger on the forum has used in the past are well known ones along side Don.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Interesting breakdown from your run. Not bad at all considering Brands is Sam's second home now, he must have done over a 1000 laps at the track.


:chuckle::chuckle:

Don Palmer drove my last R32.. He'd been hired by a friend of a friend to coach driving a 911 GT3 RS.... I took advantage of him and got him to drive mine and give me some pointers.... It was going so well until he couldn't get the turn in oversteer he wanted and commented "it doesn't turn as well as the gt3 RS"... I didn't tell him to pull over onto the grass and get out.. I did want to though... 

Seriously though, lovely bloke and such a smooth driver from my very limited experience 

He also did compliment the car so I forgave his misguided comments 

Alex - fantastic work with those stats - I'm sure you'll be lapping as quick as me with a bit more seat time but I wouldn't read anything into my laps as I really have no idea where I'm going! All I know is the quicker I go, the more I realise how slow I was - if that makes sense?

Paul - here the other vid - make sure you turn it into 1080dp (bottom right corner of player) and get the volume turned up! Better vid than the first! The explosion from the exhaust blows me sideways lol!! 
Paul's 700bhp R33 GTR Brands Hatch 18/1/14 - YouTube


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

brilliant sam,i should have stayed out longer,when you get yours back and running,we should see how many we can get out and tailgate each other,will make some excellent video.

try and get out some r35's aswell:wavey:your missing all the fun.

excellent driving from you though you carry so much more through paddock hill bend,i was keeping away from damp edges,you just don't care.

will put a little update on alex's results for the fastest I saw on each corner/straight.

roll on dry warm track:chuckle:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry alex pinched part of your data


Just been comparing data between Sam's 53sec lap and my 57; bearing in mind ~80bhp difference and Sam's skills, a lot of the difference actually comes down to a)balls in paddock hill b)holding 3rd for the back half of the track.

Corner/Straight: Speed, Gear (Sam) - Speed, Gear (Alex) 
Brabham: 131, 4th - 120, 5th (how much did I lose by short shifting to 5th?)paul 134

Paddock: 73, 3rd - 63, 4th (I turn in from mid track, don't hit the apex or track out)paul 67
Dip: 102, 4th - 95, 4th paul 106
Druids: 41, 2nd - 44, 3rd (neither of us using the deep "track day" line) paul 39
Straight: 87, 3rd - 85, 3rd (2nd gear at Druids for Sam didn't make much difference) paul 84 (hitting limiter in 3rd)
Graham Hill: 57, 3rd - 56, 3rd (my car looks more composed through here) paul 54
Cooper: 103, 3rd - 90, 4th (again I short shift) paul 106
Surtees Left: 82, 3rd - 73, 4th (Sam's car looks twitchy through here)paul 77
Clearways: 53, 3rd - 50, 3rd (I was treating it as one long apex and Sam was making two and letting it run out to the edge in between them)paul 39

dryer track and r888's will be better


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You guys in the Skylines are getting quicker and quicker, some very good corner speeds listed. I want to join the fun and cannot wait to hit the track in my R32.

I do not have any data from my first time out on brands indy in my R32 way back in 07, but I was doing laps of something like 58 seconds with only 400 BHP. Here is a 46.3 second lap in the FR testing a few years back.

Infact the Skyline with its softer suspension in comparison is pretty close in the slower corners and few mph faster at Graham Hill.

Brabham Straight: 125.3
Paddock Hill: 99.6
Hailwood Hill: 110.6
Druids: 48.4
Straight: 95.3
Graham Hill: 53.6
Cooper: 108.7
Surtees: 111.8
Clearways: 60.3


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Will be interesting to see comparitive data Alex. Will dig my Video Vbox out when the R32 is ready.
> 
> I tend to brake hard and late into Paddock and make up time there over other cars.
> (I was overtaking regular petrol sports cars in my diesel Yeti out of Paddock)
> ...


That is a crazy skoda!!:chuckle:


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Some great footage there guys! And some good analysis, 
Richard bet you've surprised a few people in that yeti! Really can't wait to get back out now the more there the better


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great to see all the stats like that... 

Richard - it'd be really interesting to see the corner speeds of your yeti

Vid from Paul's car - check how quickly the speed rises!! 
rises!! 

paul's r33 gtr brands hatch 18/1/14 - YouTube


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Great to see all the stats like that...
> 
> Richard - it'd be really interesting to see the corner speeds of your yeti
> 
> ...


Yes, I didn't take the Vbox as it was just for a laugh...

People did laugh at the 8 inches of arch gap. Then looked at me as I overtook them. :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If anyone fancies meeting up I am booked onto the MSV Road Car track day at Brands hatch on Monday 10th March.



> This is a Road Car Only event. ALL cars must be driven to the circuit and must not resemble a racing car. Drivers must not hold a competition licence.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> If anyone fancies meeting up I am booked onto the MSV Road Car track day at Brands hatch on Monday 10th March.


:chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to get down, but as it's a Monday may be tricky


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

markM3 said:


> I would like to get down, but as it's a Monday may be tricky


Weekends can be tricky for me (two young children) and Fridays are a no-no at work.
Hence I've gone for this. Just happened to be a road car day.

Hopefully it'll give me a chance to give the R32 a shake down.

I think I'm an area rep for the GTROC this year, so I'll be orgainsing a few weekend things later on.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent Richard, look forward to future events.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Yer you def need to get the meets started soon, looks like I'll be at snetterton on the 9th so brands on 10 could be pushing it lol but have not booked anything yet so I'll see


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't been sworn into the secret club yet, but when I am I'll post some ideas/dates/locations.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

If I'm not working I'll be there!!!! Can't wait to see and experience your car Richard and same goes for Tommy's car.... (Btw tommy I think your car looks perfect with those wheels!!! Always though black the best colour) 

I'm heading back to brands this Sunday if anyone fancies it?

Will be in the m3 again and will turn up for around lunchtime... Forecast is for rai - lots of the stuff


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Might come and see you in action Sam!!  You defo going this sunday?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Wouldn't normally but seeing as you're coming will make an exception 

Haven't booked but you know the score 

Awesome! 

Will you bring your car?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just coming in my diesel to watch, how many R32's are going to be there as goose is sick? still 50/50 as got a mountain of things to do on Saturday.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Er.... Anyone?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> If I'm not working I'll be there!!!! Can't wait to see and experience your car Richard and same goes for Tommy's car.... (Btw tommy I think your car looks perfect with those wheels!!! Always though black the best colour)
> 
> I'm heading back to brands this Sunday if anyone fancies it?
> 
> Will be in the m3 again and will turn up for around lunchtime... Forecast is for rai - lots of the stuff


Having a busy month at the mo :-( not around Sunday, got mine MOT Ed Tuesday on readiness for some action ! Am pleased with wheels, tyres and esp brakes they feel awesome, tyres are very noisy though but hey not for road use really still got a misfire to diagnose so need to do that before fun can commence  have fun Sunday !!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't make it Sam,I'm saving my pass for sat 1st possibly goodwood if weathers ok.

Have a good one if you go.





git-r said:


> Er.... Anyone?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Shame on you Paul! :chuckle:

1st February they're doing how fast at Bedford in an atom for 300... I'm very tempted!!!  

If I came last would you all still talk to me? 

No pressure .... :chuckle:

Is brands also on the 1st? If I have the wife back by then ill do brand esp if your there.. Would be fappin awesom to get ya both out at the same time


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy, hope the misfire is the coils.. I know so many cars that suffered this


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> Tommy, hope the misfire is the coils.. I know so many cars that suffered this


New coil packs already :-(


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

TommyGTRLSX said:


> New coil packs already :-(


I know this May be a silly one but check your plug gap,I had a slight misfire when in boost,put up with it got about a year,tried different things then one day the tuners took out plugs tapped them on the wall and been fine since.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Tommy, what coil packs are you using? std or uprated ones?


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Tommy, what coil packs are you using? std or uprated ones?


uprated yellow jackets and checked plug gaps as well


----------



## YEK (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi git-r, hope the gtr is on the mend..? I have not been back to brands since I saw you there. Have you or anyone got any times or videos from the GP circuit at Brands?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

YEK said:


> Hi git-r, hope the gtr is on the mend..? I have not been back to brands since I saw you there. Have you or anyone got any times or videos from the GP circuit at Brands?


Hi Yek,

Fingers crossed will get it back soon thanks I've never done the GP track, doubt I ever will as it's fappin expensive.

.......................................................................



Went back to Brands on Sun for a nice little slide about
Got some footage for anyone interested..
it was very wet

Not sure if this R35 owner comes on here? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vv98RTNScw

And then the inevitable.... I got black flagged :bawling:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTqVU6gcp2I


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice one sam:thumbsup:

You naughty boy,why do they stop you having fun,you were not doing it with other people around,they should give some people some discretion,especially if your controlling what your doing.

I think you were scarring the r35

Get down to goodwood on Saturday a few of us they're now.

I'm on,jacks coming to watch,and Steve is on with his r35,bring the Beemer for some fun.

See you later Paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers Paul, would be great to come and join you at Goodwood, would be worth it just to get another passenger ride:thumbsup:
Not sure about doing another track day in the Bm though, really want the wife back!!!!!!!
Was also thinking about doing the Atom thing at Bedford that day... 
Hmmm will let you know


----------



## YEK (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha, just watched your videos on PH Sam! opcorn:

Liking the sideways action, did you see the civic go over!?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

good, good:smokin:

I came round just after the Civic went off, really shocking to see but relieved to hear that there were no injuries and the guy wants to get straight back out again


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and looking into buying a GTR to take on track days.
I come from a racing background and now my options are wide open and will consider other any type of Nissan.

How often do you guys go on track days? and are there set dates arranged in advanced ?
Appreciate your advice and assistance.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome!!  

I live very close to brands so go along whenever I'm free. I check msv website and others to see when it's on, post up on here and see if anyone else is up for it - there's quite a few of us usually 

Anyone is always welcome to turn up and come for a spin as a passenger.

Any specific advice about GTR's fire away

Which type do you want?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We should convince him to get an R32


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Undoubtedly the best thing to do


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> I live very close to brands so go along whenever I'm free. I check msv website and others to see when it's on, post up on here and see if anyone else is up for it - there's quite a few of us usually
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.
Would be great to come along.
Will keep an eye out for when your next going and will come along for sure if i'm not desperately busy 

I still don't know which one to get :\
I Used to race Formula2 and Formula3 and Formula Renaults so a car with good handling and cornering ability would be better. R32 is could be one of the options.

Not a GTR but i have a pretty quick F2 On board lap i did round brands GP.


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't have enough Posts yet to be able to post the Link here.
I will Post it once I have 15 posts


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Undoubtedly the best thing to do


When are you considering going to Brands next ?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Not sure when I'll next he at brands but very soon hopefully 

R32 GTR would be the next step up the ladder after F2 lol! Would you be wanting to compete or for fun? 

All gtrs are excellent - the 32 the lightest but not much different between 32-34. 33+34 stronger chassis but all great fun to drive 35 the fastest but most expensive. 

Personally I wouldn't enjoy an r35 on track days as they're so quick you'd have nothing to play with. I find it a bit boring sometimes in my 32 with 500bhp despite my driving handicap! I get the most enjoyment from chasing other people that are going at the same speed.. 

Frracer races formula cars so he'd be best placed to give you some advice. He posted above..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's see the vid!!! 

Pm me the address and I'll link it

There's an absolutely incredible video of two formula cars lapping the Indy circuit, will see if I can find it..


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol

First search if YouTube came up with this

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cv8trQXewvY


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Can't find the vid I was thinking if.. Two open wheelers racing like I've never seen, wheels touching just amazing to watch


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

git-r said:


> Lol
> 
> First search if YouTube came up with this
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cv8trQXewvY


Really nice driving, I made that about a 1min 16sec lap and that's kin quick.:thumbsup:


----------



## YEK (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice video. :clap:

Looks like fun!


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Not sure when I'll next he at brands but very soon hopefully
> 
> R32 GTR would be the next step up the ladder after F2 lol! Would you be wanting to compete or for fun?
> 
> ...


haha
I hope it can turn into a corner at 180 MPH because with your description I will be wanting to attempt that lol
The R32 seems like a good choice.
Plus being able to make setup adjustments is important and the weight is a bonus.

I'm sure you can go quicker than a R35 with a R32 with 500bhp if driven close to the limit with the right setup.


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Let's see the vid!!!
> 
> Pm me the address and I'll link it
> 
> There's an absolutely incredible video of two formula cars lapping the Indy circuit, will see if I can find it..


I have some videos from my Formula Renault days round the Indy circuit .
I will dig them out and post them.

By the way I know FRRacer as we have worked together in the past.

I have got him quite quick at silverstone in a Renault.
I think about 5 seconds down to a 57.

And also he went 4 seconds quicker in His R32 in one day.


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Lol
> 
> First search if YouTube came up with this
> 
> ...


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Can't find the vid I was thinking if.. Two open wheelers racing like I've never seen, wheels touching just amazing to watch


On my Youtybe Channel there is a video of a selection of my overtaking moves and some nice wheel banging action at like 170 mph if your interested.


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

ANDY400R said:


> Really nice driving, I made that about a 1min 16sec lap and that's kin quick.:thumbsup:


Thanks you


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great vids! Lol 180mph cornering in a 32 and the down force is such that you could drive it upside down 

My 32 could possibly go quicker than a 35, just not with me driving it! Would be great seeing you or frracer lapping brands in a 32 - would set a real benchmark  

There's a nice 32 for sale at the mo, 10k, looks really clean with no rust and has well over 500bhp 

Paul from here will probably get close to 50 secs with some R888's in his R33, he know how to use it properly 

Only r35 reference is a 53.9 as mentioned earlier in the thread, Steve Sutcliffe driving a standard '13 model. Blooming quick!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would vote for Kourosh to get into Goose and take it around Brands as he has much more experience than me  What tyres are you using?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking along the same lines none of the staff at brands are allowed to drive the customers cars and I've always wanted to see what it feels like from the passenger seat! 
Just reluctant to let anybody else drive it - only done this once before in my old 32 and on the warm up lap my 'special' friend tried to crash it! I had to grab the wheel - if I hadn't we could have hit the tyre wall  
Don't think Kourosh would do this judging by his vids though


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Kourosh surprised bumping into you here, last time we spoke you said you would stick to BMW's! I see that you have realised Skylines are a bit special. :thumbsup:


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Great vids! Lol 180mph cornering in a 32 and the down force is such that you could drive it upside down
> 
> My 32 could possibly go quicker than a 35, just not with me driving it! Would be great seeing you or frracer lapping brands in a 32 - would set a real benchmark
> 
> ...


Haha Im sure it could 
Have you got a link for the R32 ?
Would be good to see that lap.


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> Yeah I was thinking along the same lines none of the staff at brands are allowed to drive the customers cars and I've always wanted to see what it feels like from the passenger seat!
> Just reluctant to let anybody else drive it - only done this once before in my old 32 and on the warm up lap my 'special' friend tried to crash it! I had to grab the wheel - if I hadn't we could have hit the tyre wall
> Don't think Kourosh would do this judging by his vids though


I'm sure I would not do that.
It would be great to get to drive you round brands.
I'm sure you would not need to grab the wheel at any point lol
You must have had so much faith in that Special friend initially though


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

rogerdavis said:


> Kourosh surprised bumping into you here, last time we spoke you said you would stick to BMW's! I see that you have realised Skylines are a bit special. :thumbsup:


Hey Roger. Nice to see you here.
That was 4 years ago when i was playing with BMWs . Now I need a bit more power after Formula2 so i could get some satisfaction.
When are you out on the track next ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Kourosh you need to watch this. 630BHP R34 optimised for track and response.





www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHRK5bJ6nPw***8206;


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

kourosh.Khani said:


> Haha Im sure it could
> Have you got a link for the R32 ?
> Would be good to see that lap.


The 32 is in the for sale section and the vid is on the first or second page of this thread  

Would be really cool to get you to drive mine - just undecided about letting anyone drive it!! Think it mentally scarred me the last time! 

A few of us are having beers Friday 21 near London bridge and everyone welcome


----------



## kourosh.Khani (Feb 4, 2014)

git-r said:


> The 32 is in the for sale section and the vid is on the first or second page of this thread
> 
> Would be really cool to get you to drive mine - just undecided about letting anyone drive it!! Think it mentally scarred me the last time!
> 
> A few of us are having beers Friday 21 near London bridge and everyone welcome


We all have to face our fears at some point lol
I'm getting excited about getting one now.
I just want to have it . Now ! 
Next friday sounds great.
Please let me know of the whereabouts.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

This would be interesting to see  48/49 second lap is possible with some 888's


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

kourosh.Khani said:


> We all have to face our fears at some point lol
> I'm getting excited about getting one now.
> I just want to have it . Now !
> Next friday sounds great.
> Please let me know of the whereabouts.


Lol!

Excellent!!! Good man!!!

We're going to meet at the George Inn around 6:30 fri 21st, the more the merrier:thumbsup:

Found anything that takes your fancy yet?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

rogerdavis said:


> This would be interesting to see  48/49 second lap is possible with some 888's


It certainly would!! Would love to see the mines R34 at brands


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> It certainly would!! Would love to see the mines R34 at brands


Yep  the Time attack boys do 48/49s don't they? I know there on full slicks, I'm gonna get my mate to have a go of mine round there to see what he can do as he does low 51s in a pug 205 so should be interesting


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We could be in for some interesting lap times  can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

rogerdavis said:


> This would be interesting to see  48/49 second lap is possible with some 888's


Any vids?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

A 49.6 second lap is quite possible before being excluded for noise in a R35 GT-R


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

49.6...wow! What power & handling mods have you done to your r35, as that is 4 seconds quicker than a standard 2013 r35?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not racing driver and just do a few track days. I posted this at the beginning of the thread and can only reiterate what I said then but with a few important additions. My quickest unofficial time (track day rules) was a 49.91 second lap, but my optimised time was 49.63 seconds. Optimised means the best of three segments of the circuit over a number of laps.

I was running nearly new scrubbed Toyo 888 tyres at 34psi all round, full Litchfield suspension with the most aggressive track set up with Performance Friction discs all round Performance Friction Carbon Metallic 08 pads. I had the 102mm Litchfield un-silenced system with downpipes (now with silenced Y pipe) and probably a little more than 650bhp. 

At Brands Indy circuit it is all about handling and brakes rather than sheer power, although quick spool up is important. 



nurburgringgtr said:


> I got black flagged twice in one day but ignored the last one as I was on a quick one. My R35 GT-R was well over the noise limit so only managed a few laps, most of which were baulked by other cars.
> 
> A quick lap around Brands Indy circuit in a R35 GT-R is down to the right entry into Paddock Hill bend after late braking down the straight with the VDC off, then putting into R mode at Druids and keeping in that set up until Paddock Hill bend again. If you keep it in R mode, the car will not give a clean exit on full throttle up Hailwood Hill so you have to be ready for the switching off and on mode. Be as brave as you can going through Graham Hill bend and be flat along Cooper Straight and virtually straight line Surtees taking as much rumble strip as you dare, then hard onto the brakes (left foot if you can) into McLaren and feed the power in quickly as possible entering Clearways all the way back to Paddock Hill at full throttle etc. Also, try and take advantage of the slope that points downhill towards the pit wall before going high under hard braking into Paddock.
> 
> ...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a few track days John?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you have your V box data files for that 49.9 lap? would be interesting to have a look if its not a secret


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I did have it and Ants101 saw it, but I didn't save it because I honestly thought that there was more time available under better conditions. I also hoped that a return visit with the silenced exhaust system would allow me more track time.

Although I got plenty of heat into the tyres, I had a bent rear something (not technical) that made the O/S rear 3cm lower than the N/S rear. Also, my rear discs were severely cracked and the pads were falling apart. 

The car has now been prepared for the 2014 season with more Litchfield magic powder sprinkled on the engine and gearbox (not a great deal more power but more usable track power). Another run will happen soon, and I promise to post up via a private link some footage. I am sure that there are many quicker drivers than me and it wouldn't surprise me to see Ants101 doing a high 48 second lap.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nurburgringgtr said:


> A 49.6 second lap is quite possible before being excluded for noise in a R35 GT-R


Such an amazing time:clap:

Your car is stock weight too I think?

Please let us know the next time you're at Brands - would be fantastic to get a passenger lap


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I am not surprised by that lap time very easily achievable in such a car. I would not expect anything less.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe we should have a lap time league table with video or data log making it a valid lap time.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

rogerdavis said:


> Maybe we should have a lap time league table with video or data log making it a valid lap time.


I agree but we need to be careful about MSV finding out about timing on track days. The way it has been done (not by me of course:nervous is to use a private YouTube link that is sent via PM or email rather than an open forum. I do know how easy it is to get banned by the likes of MSV who now run many circuits in the UK.

I seriously believe that a well sorted R35 GT-R is capable of a low 49 under the right conditions with the right driver. I personally can't match Jake Hill's consistency and smoothness - he just makes me feel that I am over driving and abusing the brakes and tyres all the time. 

Next time I will get him to set a marker down at Brands Indy in my car (unofficially of course) when the weather improves and he isn't doing something professional.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

------------------------------- Goose is back!!!-----------------------------




Anyone up for Brands this Monday?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm booked in for the 10th March...

Good news on the car mate.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

If I get mine back, may see if I can get down to Brands on 10th for a little shakedown.


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

git-r said:


> ------------------------------- Goose is back!!!-----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't take you long!!!?? I'm mid turbo change :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you going tomorrow sam


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul - YYYEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS 
- can you make it? :wavey:

Tommy can't wait to see what yours is like.. as if it needed more power lol:bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Goose all polished and ready for action?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, don't get a perma-ban. 
We need you at other events at Brands later in the year!

Have fun.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm working in London tomorrow,will pop in around 2ish on my way out.

I will be in the van though,I will bring me helmet for a ride

See you later

Paul


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Younes - Goose sure is!!!! 

Richard - perma-ban - lololol!! good point though - so long as it's not raining I'll be fine. The tyres are very fresh and I'll try and keep them that way so no fun skids for Goose... I hope...... :chuckle:

Paul - that's great news!!!  See you tomorrow (I'll only be there in the afternoon)..

Very excited


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you using any 4wd controllers?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Prits_88 said:


> I am very much an amateur. First time on the track with the r35. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zzxefv9uMSk
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


- good stuff buddy, just get out there and enjoy. The more track miles you do the faster you will become (and quite possibly the more addicted you will become  )

Lot's of people will give different advice on how to drive fast, I'd ignore a lot of what you read online and also what's taught by most instructors on track days. 

Just enjoy it


----------

